# A couple pretty big Jack-in-the-pulpits (Arisaema triphyllum)



## kentuckiense (May 1, 2008)

I found these two in the woods today.


----------



## Renegayde (May 1, 2008)

I am confused........which is the jack-in-the-pulpit????


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 1, 2008)

Nice! Love these guys. 

(There are a few in there, but the two biggest plants in the photo are the highlights—with all the green it’d be easy to miss them.)


----------



## Renegayde (May 1, 2008)

ohhhhh so its not the yellow and khaki one????


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2008)

Wow those are tall ones!


----------



## swamprad (May 2, 2008)

Very, very cool!


----------



## cdub (May 2, 2008)

Arisaema triphyllum is highly variable. I have yet to find a citation for the range of plant sizes, but there are many described varieties. I've seen a few in VT that were close to 1 meter tall! This plant is interesting because I see both the large specimens and some much smaller ones in the photograph. So, ecological variation such as hydrology or sunlight don't seem to be playing a huge role in the determination of the plant size, otherwise all the plants in the photograph would be roughly the same size. Maybe it's genetic.


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

THey seem large...!!!! Are they in a beech or an oak forest? Thanks 
Thanasis


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2008)

Cool - and Z's so adorable too...:wink:

Ours are just coming up in MA. Photos soon, no doubt!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 2, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> THey seem large...!!!! Are they in a beech or an oak forest? Thanks
> Thanasis



Actually, both! I'd say it is mainly beech, though. A lot of white oak, though.


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Ok!!!! Thanks again...


----------



## cdub (May 2, 2008)

I want to see more photos of Zach's nature adventures!! More photos of you operating the camera with your little remote. Sort of like the global adventures of the Expedia garden gnome.


----------

